# Excel Application Error



## izzyq (Jun 11, 2002)

I've been having this application error continuously for the past month and have not been able to figure out what the problem is. 

I have a couple of excel sheets with multiple charts in them that are getting their info from a data sheet via links. The application error is completely random and we cannot make it happen when we want it to. We have linked the problem to the chart objects but we cannot find a solution to it. The error that we get is:

The instruction at "0x301dc480" referenced memory at "0x016900a4". The memory could not be "read".
Click OK to terminate the program.

Once we click okay Excel terminates and we get locked out of the file until we restart the PC. If we try and open the file that crashed it tells us that we already have it open and we can only open it in "read-only". 

I’m running Excel 2000 on windows 2000 OS

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

I've never run across this problem before and cant find anything on it, so I will make an educated guess.  You may want to check your Ram to make sure its not on its way out. You can run a test on it, try Sandra located here: http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/sandra

Run some in-depth systems tests with that program and see if you get any errors.


----------



## thedeuce75 (Apr 4, 2002)

Sounds like bad memory or a memory leak (yes it leaks.....so to speak). If you run tests and they come up ok, start to think about doing a safe recovery or reinstall of OS.


----------



## hero (Sep 15, 2004)

TheTechIsIn you have no idea, check your Ram ? ja ja ja
izzyq ty to create a new user profile to determinate if is an user problem or a so or aplication problem
saludos


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

HERO,
We can do without this type of posts here if you dissagree with a post just post you suggestions DO NOT criticise people who are trying to help.
Check the number of posts that TechIsIN has posted and compare them with yours then Pull your head in.


----------



## griff99 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, I've had the same problem bugging me at work. There I'm working on Windows 2000 and get the same error message. I got our techies to provide a different laptop, loaded the Excel application and bang! the same problem. I think that this one is down to Bill Gates.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

I was recently researching an Excel error message when I found similar problems with Excel 2002. This was a VBA code problem and the solution was to remove the charts. Perhaps it's similar with Excel 2000? If so, then we're both stuck I'm afraid - support for the earlier versions has finished.


----------

